# ankle pain



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

When I first started riding again after several years (like 10!) my ankles hurt too, a lot, even just posting trot. Make sure your irons aren't twisted on your foot. The foot of the iron should line up with the line on your boot and your boot line should also be right over the foot pad on the stirrup. That will make sure your weight is evenly distributed. Once I got my irons straight and placed right, the pain when away, literally in a matter of minutes, after a couple weeks of struggling with it. Don't know if that will help you, but worth a try!


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

I found two things with that...
I discovered long ago that one of my saddles was actually way too far forward a seat for posting/ standing...What that was, unknown to me at the time, was the stirrup position was 4 inches AHEAD of my center hip position.
This would force me to lean too hard on my ankles, and pain was the result. I have to have (so should everybody really) the stirrup exactly under your balance center-point. The Imaginary vertical line from your shoulders through your feet. Otherwise, your not on balance, and your weight isn't being put ON the stirrups correctly.
I also discovered that I have bowed legs, and a generally strange lower-leg anatomy.It doesn't allow me to put my feet directly straight forward. I just cannot point my toes straight to the front.This too doesn't help with pain.
Some people (maybe you too) can overcome this with stretching and additional workout exercises (these can be googled for your purposes, if you wish). I also wonder, has any Physician had a looky at your ankles?...No physical problems, right?
ANYWAY, good luck -Lw


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I've had ankle pain for years, and i'm only 17!
I started wearing an ankle brace/wrap thing on my weak ankle and it gives it the support it needs while riding. I would try wearing an ankle brace or wrap and see if it helps any.

:]


----------

